# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Nark's - Not Really a Log

## Narkissos

Hi.
I've always believed in keeping Logs.
However, last year, after 13 straight years of logging... I found the process tedious and overwhelming.

So... I stopped logging, and posted my logs to facebook so others could benefit from them.

Right now, I'm planning my year's training cycles.
So, I'm posting this thread for a bit of accountability. I won't necessarily post in it regularly (sorry if that disappoints some of you). But, I will definitely pop in from time to time with my thoughts.

Presently, I'm 5'8", 215 lbs.
Torn left bicep.
Severely strained lower abdominal muscles.
Arthritis (hereditary. Both hips. Flares under duress)

^^Those things are things I have to be conscious of when training. But overall, I feel pretty good most of the time.

I'm not on any gear.
50mg clomid daily presently.

Today was, was leg day.

Playing around with drop-sets, mechanical drop-sets. Etc.




Session log:

*5km bike ride* to gym (21mins) 

*seated leg curls:* 1 warm up set. 
1 dropset to absolute muscular failure. 

*glute machine kickback:* 
1 warm up set. 
1 dropset to absolute muscular failure. 

*leg extensions:* 
1 warm up set. 
1 dropset to absolute muscular failure. 

*barbell squat pyramid, reverse pyramid, drop set + mechanical drop set:* 1 round: 
135 lbs x 1, 225 lbs x 1, 315 lbs x 1, 225 lbs x 2, 135 lbs x muscular failure, bodyweight-only plyometric squat x failure 

_^^all movements Ass-to-Calves_

*calf/ab blitz:* 1 round 
barbell standing calf raise: 135 x 10 
decline sit up x 10 
barbell standing calf raise: 225 lbs x 10 
decline sit up x 10 
barbell standing calf raise drop set: 315 x 10, 225 x 10, 135 x 10 
decline sit up x failure + decline crunch x failure 

*5km bike sprint* home (18 mins)

----------


## Narkissos

> Hi.
> I've always believed in keeping Logs.
> However, last year, after 13 straight years of logging... I found the process tedious and overwhelming.
> 
> So... I stopped logging, and posted my logs to facebook so others could benefit from them.
> 
> Right now, I'm planning my year's training cycles.
> So, I'm posting this thread for a bit of accountability. I won't necessarily post in it regularly (sorry if that disappoints some of you). But, I will definitely pop in from time to time with my thoughts.
> 
> ...


Training/Lifestyle approaches presently... for reference.

*2019:*

No specific training focus.

Diet and cardio focus.

Anti-inflammatory focus.



*17th Jan weight:* 214.2 lbs 

BMR: 1884

TDEE: 3108

Goal calories: 2486

Diet: intermittent fasting 



_Macro spreads to be used over the next few months:_

*1:*
*High carb:*

186gr protein

311gr carb

55gr fat


*2:
*
*High protein:
*
249gr protein 

249gr carb 

55gr fat



*3:
Mid Range:*
186gr protein 

249gr carb 

83gr fat


*4:
*
*carb cycle:*



Day 1: 250 gr protein; 100gr carbs; 55gr fat

Day 2: 250 gr protein; 100gr carbs; 55gr fat

Day 3: 250 gr protein; 50gr carbs; 55gr fat

Day 4: 250 gr protein; 50gr carbs; 55gr fat

Day 5: 250 gr protein; 250gr carbs; 55gr fat

Day 6: 250 gr protein; neg carbs; 55gr fat

Day 7: 250 gr protein; neg carbs; 55gr fat

*5:
True Keto:
*155gr pro
180gr fat
<50 gr fibrous carb

----------


## Narkissos

> Training/Lifestyle approaches presently... for reference.
> 
> *2019:*
> 
> No specific training focus.
> 
> Diet and cardio focus.
> 
> Anti-inflammatory focus.
> ...


*v.s. What I transitioned from:* (training-specific focus)

*2018:*

Sunday: traps, calves, abs

Monday: delts, triceps 

Tuesday: glutes***

Wednesday: chest, back 

Thursday: abs, calves

Friday: hamstring, quads

Saturday: biceps, triceps



+ Monday Wednesday Friday conditioning @ bootcamp (no heavy lifting tho)



***all-angles glute training:

1. Glute bridge or pull through 

2. Barbell hack squat 

3. Split squat or step up

4. Squat variation

5. Zercher good morning or Romanian Deadlift

6. Barbell hip thrust

7. Hyperextensions

8. Leg curls

9. Walking lunges 

Extra: leg extensions. Calves



*2017:*

Monday: delts, triceps

Tuesday: legs

Wednesday: back, biceps

Thursday: chest, abs

Friday: legs 

Saturday: rest

Sunday: conditioning/skill



*2016*

Weights/calisthenics:

Sunday - chest and back

Monday - shoulders and abs

Tuesday- legs 

Wednesday- chest and back

Thursday- shoulders and abs

Friday- legs



Conditioning:

Monday/wednesday/Friday (bootcamp)



Cardio:

10km ride (sunday)

----------


## GearHeaded

I like the concept . I'm following !

----------


## kelkel

Nice! A log with video's. Awesome. 
Definitely following.

ps: you move really fast......

----------

